# New shop DC thread



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

I don't know if anyone would be interested, but I am considering a thread to follow along with my new DC set up in my new shop. 

I am sure I will do things wrong and it may take me way longer then I want it to, but I want to do it once and try to do the best I can.

Main area will be about 2200 sqft, I will be adding a moulder and wide belt soon.

I had a 3hp Aget Dust Kop cyclone with small bag house that I was going to use, it was a 1600cfm machine. 

I just bought a 7.5hp Aget Dust Kop cyclone with a 10 foot tall bag house an auto shaker

I will update as things happen.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

2200 square feet? That is way too small.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

hwebb99 said:


> 2200 square feet? That is way too small.


There is about 900 sqft for a bench room, about 800 sqft for a finish/assembly room and another 600 for storage.

Its just around the corner from my house.


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Warner,check the regs on the size WRT insurance/fire.No reason to buck the system.Sort of a backdoor way of saying,I'd go with multiple units vs....one big one.

That and......

Educate yourself on available metal duct's and their joint methodology.About a month or so ago,I came up with a fresh(think new)way of system connections.And would have to go back over our notes to even remember what it was....duh(just don't give a chit,really).Point being,there's an awful lot of ways to do metal systems that isn't on the mkt.I know you and your guys,got it goin on.......see what's out there(on metal),see how it would interface with your shop plans/ideas.What would you like to see.

Changin discussion lanes for a moment......It takes 3 seconds for Valentino Rossi's pit crew to remove the rr shock from his racebike.That's the approach we took here WRT ducts,and their connections....it ain't that hard.Best of luck.


----------



## Oneal-Woodworking (Apr 14, 2013)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I don't know if anyone would be interested, but I am considering a thread to follow along with my new DC set up in my new shop.
> 
> I am sure I will do things wrong and it may take me way longer then I want it to, but I want to do it once and try to do the best I can.
> 
> ...


In that small of a space it is going to be cramped and LOUD with what you have. :yes:

Trying to use that many HP (of which NONE are 'quiet') in such a tiny space will be fun for you. 

Square feet goes fast with high ceilings and you really want your baghouse high enough to be able to roll the trash cans under easily. Fine dust is heavy and you don't want to do any lifting that is not required... 


This should be a good learning thread if you proceed with it. :thumbsup:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Main area will be about 2200 sqft, I will be adding a moulder and wide belt soon.
> .





WarnerConstInc. said:


> There is about 900 sqft for a bench room, about 800 sqft for a finish/assembly room and another 600 for storage.


Adding up all the areas results in a total area of 4500 sq ft. If the main shop is 2200 sq ft or 44 X 50, that's a large area, at least large enough for most shops. The other areas also sound reasonable. I don't think you would have got this far along IF you thought the space was not adequate.... :no:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

The aget is fairly quiet. I could possibly set it outside and plumb it back inside to the bag house. 

I have quite a bit of norfab pipe and fittings. The big aget came with a couple hundred feet of pipe from the school.

This space will work for me right now. Being right around the corner from house is a huge plus for myself and my kids.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

This is really progressing slow, due in most part to the owner not getting his crap cleaned out.

I did drag this home today. There are at least one fitting inside each fitting, if not 3 or more. I still had to put some in the back seat. 4" to 14" with a bunch of blast gates mixed in.

set me back 70 bucks...


----------



## Slootman (Nov 25, 2015)

I for one would be greatly interested in a series. Do it. Love to see it


----------

